# Fighter plane over Bristol this morning?



## Sunspots (May 11, 2006)

Anybody else see/hear that lone fighter plane that sped West to East over Bristol about an hour ago?

I heard it before I saw it, but it looked like a Tornado.

We don't often get planes like that flying over Bristol, do we?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

We get planes like that flying over Bristol all the time. You just have to be unfortunate enough to be in it's flight path. 

During the carpet bombing of Iraq in March/April 2003 the B52 bombers would fly low over St.Pauls, after cutting across Horfield where I live, flying past from Fairford.

They would fly so low, due to being so heavily laden with bombs and fuel, that if I'd happened to have an RPG to hand I'm sure I could have blown the evil fucking things out of the air (unfortunately if I had been inclined to do this I probably would have wasted half of Bristol at the same time.)

I hate being in their flight path. 

It makes me realise we are the frontline of a distant war.


----------



## Belushi (May 11, 2006)

Didn't you see Pearl Harbour last night?

Its the first wave of a surprise attack from the Wales Forum!


----------



## Sunspots (May 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> We get planes like that flying over Bristol all the time. You just have to be unfortunate enough to be in it's flight path.
> 
> During the carpet bombing of Iraq in March/April 2003 the B52 bombers would fly low over St.Pauls, after cutting across Horfield where I live, flying past from Fairford.
> 
> ...



But, er... I obviously live in Bristol too, and I've hardly ever heard fighter jets going overhead.  That's the only reason I mentioned this one this morning.  

Where I used to live, we used to get them all day, so I do notice the lack of them here.  I also used to live near one of London's airports, and since moving away to Bristol, and despite Bristol airport's gradual expansion, I've been struck at how comparatively quiet it is even in terms of commercial aircraft.

I reckon this fighter must've strayed a bit off it's normal flight path.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

Must of done, as I certaintly didn't imagine those evil grey fuckers flying low over my house, along with other strange roaring noises routinely heard above the clouds, along with the strange testing of jet engines up at BAE filton.


----------



## Sunspots (May 11, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Didn't you see Pearl Harbour last night?
> 
> Its the first wave of a surprise attack from the Wales Forum!



Shit!  -And we all thought it was just thunder and lightning here last night!   

_<...starts ringing the church bells...>_


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

Those Welshies   They've made a pact with the Bush devil and the god of lightning combined  We must up our surveillance and defensive perimeters.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

There seems to be some serious military flight paths and activity up in Cheltenham too. When I stayed a week there in March the skys were routinely ripped open by the sound of jet fighters of somekind breaking the sound barrier.

We are absolutely surrounded by military bases in the south west, but I guess a lot of the time people don't think much of it, which was especially understadable while concorde was still flying, and breaking the sound barrier, but that noise can now only mean one thing.


----------



## Sunspots (May 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> We are absolutely surrounded by military bases in the south west, but I guess a lot of the time people don't think much of it, which was especially understadable while concorde was still flying, and breaking the sound barrier, but that noise can now only mean one thing.



Yep, there's bases all over the place round here.  British military planes tend to avoid practice sorties over UK cities though, I would've thought (-and hoped!). 

Anyway, I still reckon the Welsh are involved somehow.  If they've now attained air supremacy, we're fucked _big time_.


----------



## Zaskar (May 11, 2006)

Concorde never broke the sound barrier over land, nor do military jets - it would break windows and scare peace protestors too much.  Also a tornado can fly near it's cieling when fully loaded so they deffo do not fly low when loaded with bombs.

It is far more likely to be joyride / training flights or some royal taxi burning up the skies.

It is quite clearly a government plot to scare mr unit into submission as the governments ridiculous foreign policy quails under his e mail onslaught.

Oh, and the 'strange' noises at filton are nothing more sinister than engines being tested there.


----------



## Dru (May 11, 2006)

> Concorde never broke the sound barrier over land



...true enough, but you could hear it on land.

I used to live over on the other side of the Bristol Channel. You know, in the W word place. Up on top of a mountain. And about eleven o'clock of the morning, if it was a calm day, you'd hear a distant THUMP as Concorde accelerated away up the Bristol Channel.

(Nothing in comparison to the full-blown thing. Once I was idling in the sun on the back deck of a freighter somewhere out in the Western Approaches, just watching the waves go by, when there was a sudden *POW*, as though someone had fired a gun behind me. Jumped out of my skin. Looked around. Nothing. Looked up. There, going like a Very Fast Thing, was the Paris-New Yurk Concorde)

By the way, I saw an airborne killing machine in Bristol this morning. It was a peregrine falcon, flying along the Gorge. Very quietly.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> By the way, I saw an airborne killing machine in Bristol this morning. It was a peregrine falcon, flying along the Gorge. Very quietly.



That's my kind of killing machine.  

I more or less stopped going to school at the age of 12, and somehow one of my nicknames was temporarily Kes, after the Ken Loach film, although it slighty escaped me why as I never had a Kestrel, but I guess the central character struck a chord with me and friends.

(I know Kestrels aren't Peregrine Falcons, but do wait for the slightly obsessive but slightly pointless correction from an unnamed poster 2 posts above this one.  )

Anyway If I had either a Kestrel or Peregrine Falcon, I'd train it to claw people's eyes out with it's talons and return them to me on a little silver plate.


----------



## Dru (May 11, 2006)

...but then the eyes might follow you round the room, which could be a nuisance if you inadvertently trod on one. Yurk.  

I liked the bit in Kes when it's register taking time at school and he answers his name "Fisher" with "German Bight", and no-one understands him. That was, of course, back in the days before the Shipping Forecast became trendy. Sort of trendy. You know.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

I must watch Kes again sometime. It's a fantastic film, but I can't remember half of it anymore it's being so long since I saw it  

I'd keep the eyes in a pickle jar and the name of the victim attached to it with a sticky label, and keep them all locked in a little secret cupboard so they couldn't follow me round the room


----------



## djbombscare (May 11, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> ...true enough, but you could hear it on land.
> 
> I used to live over on the other side of the Bristol Channel. You know, in the W word place. Up on top of a mountain. And about eleven o'clock of the morning, if it was a calm day, you'd hear a distant THUMP as Concorde accelerated away up the Bristol Channel.
> 
> ...




Yeah man we could hear it flyig down the bristol channel as they opened her up ready for the crossing. And we lived 60 miles away from the coast. 

Its used to sound a bit like a barn door closing from there.


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> It is quite clearly a government plot to scare mr unit into submission as the governments ridiculous foreign policy quails under his e mail onslaught.



Fuck off, leave it out on here hey.

<edited to keep within the rules some of us agreed on here to try and keep the cancer out>



Anyway, yeah loads of low level flights down our way (south of W-s-M) too innit. We are SO safe in Somerset cos of them flights.


----------



## Dru (May 12, 2006)

Here's an interesting map. I find it interesting because I hadn't realised that practically the whole country is a low flying area.

http://www.mod.uk/NR/rdonlyres/5C1E6281-A136-42F7-A977-15BCA7C9BDDF/0/hta_map.jpg

Actually, guilty secret. I quite enjoy watching aircraft whizzing past. Though I was a bit alarmed once, long ago (_How long ago? _Let's not go there) when I was dawdling along the Teifi in my canoe, and a pair of Phantoms came around the bend of the river. And I _swear_ they were leaving a bow wave. Arrrggggghhhhh.....


----------



## Zaskar (May 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Fuck off, leave it out on here hey.
> 
> <edited to keep within the rules some of us agreed on here to try and keep the cancer out>
> 
> ...




SOH faliure there.  Suggest you recall some of mr units recent diatribes that clearly broke the posting guidelines.  Your vulgar advice would hold water if it was sincere and unhypocritical, which it isnt.  But point taken as I am doing the same really.


As for concorde, I lived in reading in the 70's and the noise (and sight) of concorde was spectacualar, it crackled.  I suspect the after burners were on at that point as it climbed.

Concorde was an amazing plane, it flew at mach 2 without afterburners, something no military jet can do.


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> SOH faliure there.  Suggest you recall some of mr units recent diatribes that clearly broke the posting guidelines.  Your vulgar advice would hold water if it was sincere and unhypocritical, which it isnt.




If I see anyone I care for on these boards getting dragged into your web I usually comment to them, by PM if need be, so there is no hypocrisy.

I'm sober now so let me say, without any Anglo-Saxon swearing, in all sincerity: You are cancer in this forum.


----------



## Miscellaneous (May 12, 2006)

One one side of the water where I am, is a military base, with the air sea rescue lives, and the other is an Army Camp, so we get all manner of military aircraft moving to and fro. 

Gazelle


----------



## Zaskar (May 12, 2006)

Let me say in all sincerity, and I am never drunk, how sweet of you....

And be carefull now, I have hidden powers and a demon special move, and by talking to me you are falling under my powers... hahahahaha

BTW the cancer allusion is crass and thoughtless IMHO.  I think perhaps you actually need a drink today...

Take your own adivce now and stop conducting your hate campaign on this public board.  I suggest you use your usual place or PM me your helpfull thoughts, take your own advice dearie as I am. 

Things that pollute, and are noisesome, like concorde, never last that long.


----------



## Miscellaneous (May 12, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Let me say in all sincerity, and I am never drunk, how sweet of you....
> 
> And be carefull now, I have hidden powers and a demon special move, and by talking to me you are falling under my powers... hahahahaha
> 
> ...



Could you aslo take it to PMs and not clutter up the board with this? Practise what you preach and all that.


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2006)

Aye, when I was a young 'un you could almost set your watch by concorde flying past. Amazing technology, but drank petrol.


----------



## Sunspots (May 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Aye, when I was a young 'un you could almost set your watch by concorde flying past. Amazing technology, but drank petrol.



An old Bristolian told me he used to do that* too.

*Tell the time by Concorde, not drink petrol.


----------



## Zaskar (May 12, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Could you aslo take it to PMs and not clutter up the board with this? Practise what you preach and all that.



Yes, much prefer to.  Will do so as I did.


----------



## djbombscare (May 12, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Things that pollute, and are noisesome, like concorde, never last that long.




I think you might find that Concordes demise was more to do with the lack of sales long before Air France killed it off. 

It was breakthrough of technology and those factors weren't a concern back then. 

Unfortunaltely the US govt partcipation in subsidising Boeing resulting in the sales of Boeings planes having an unfair advantage in the market place. and reuslted in a shitload of sales. In fact to the degree it pretty much killed off our aviation industry.

The only way its been turned around is with the co-operation of most of the EU as an alliance. Airbus being one, the eurofighter thing in the military sector and to a degree the lynx then EH101 from GKN westland.

Anyway a result Concorde became unmarketable and a luxury item with limited sales

Because of this, development into never really happened. If Boeing had made it I'm sure things would be a lot different now and every airline would have one and we would have had other revised models

These factors assisted its demise as Concorde crashed once because someone didnt change a fecking tyre. yet Boeings fall out the sky all the time. But when there are a shitload of Boeing's and only like 5 concordes. It doesn't affect the business as much as the grounding of every 747 in the fleet or cost as much to replace 1 plane rather than 50.

AFAIK There were only two airlines that operated concorde. BA and Air France. The later crashed theirs and BA panicked and thought no-one would wanna fly it anymore. So i in there infinite wisdom   decided that they wouldn't operate it anymore. . .or let anyone else operate it. Mainly Branson. 


So decided to park it up and let it rot instead. 

Thats why its not going anymore. Its nothing at all to do with noise or pollution. 

I knew the oldmans Flight magazine subscription would come in handy sometime


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2006)

BA were never going to let Branson fly it and given the 101 reasons above DJBS, I reckon Branson's offer wasn't serious. He just wanted to poke at BA.


----------



## djbombscare (May 12, 2006)

He just wanted to tap in and rob some of the BA market I expect.

And rub there noses in it using a british icon, in a "look how British, Virgin is and BRITSH airways aren't"  


I think I recall him shouting rather loudly when they took the flag off there planes


----------



## Dru (May 12, 2006)

Boeing did have a planned SST, but they pulled the plug on it because of pressure from the environmental lobby.

The Labour government of the time (late sixties) tried to pull out of the Concorde project, but discovered that Ted Heath had commited us to it, in an attempt to sweeten up de Gaulle when he was trying to get us into the Common Market the first time round. So they settled for pulling the plug on the TSR-2 and some other aeroplane whose name escapes me (_Catesby? -what sort of name is that for an aeroplane?_ O, shut up). Which was, perhaps, a shame, as TSR2 was a very promising project, as opposed to Tornado, which turned out to be a bit of a chocolate teapot.

On the noise front, it was touted that Concorde was only a few decibels louder than conventional jetliners. (I forget the figure). This truthful statistic omitted to add that the decibel scale is logarithmic, rather than linear. Still with me? -so an increase of 10 decibels indicates a tenfold increase in noise. Er, I think that's right....

O no, anorak tendency coming out. Sorry. Read too many _Worrals of the WAAF _books when I was young. EEEEOOOOOWWWWW.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 12, 2006)

I think you're right on the decibels. Similar to the richter scale in that it's increases exponentially not artithmetically. So a richter 6 earthquake is not double a richter 3 earthquake, but whatever the exponential multiplication of that figure is


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2006)

Branson is rather a shouty wanker isn't he.
I dunno if i hate him more or less than Noel Edmonds......


----------



## Zaskar (May 12, 2006)

Noel edmonds and richard branson are actually the same person.  (pedant mode on) The decibel is logarithmic, the richter scale is based on 3 factors and the use of a nomogram to get the final scary number.

Wasnt that beoing sst based on the mach 3 bomber that never really saw service, a very cool plane.  I suspect we will soon see an sst again, I think i read somewhere that the japanese are thinking about one.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Branson is rather a shouty wanker isn't he.
> I dunno if i hate him more or less than Noel Edmonds......



Noel Edmonds, Branson, Alan Sugar, Donald Trump, all part of the same nauseating plan to make capitalism cool and trendy. They absorb the language of the 'street' repackage it, add shiny knobs to it and feed it back to us at a significant mark-up.

Mcdonalds - I'm lovin' it.  Fuck Off.
The Sun - we love it. Fuck Off.

All part of the same corporate bollocks which pretends to be our mate.

(Except Noel Edmonds doesn't really fit that well )

Ummm...  where were we?  


*Tangential Rant Mode Off*


----------



## The Pious Pawn (May 12, 2006)

I dont live near bristol but a couple of times this has happened near me  fighter planes have screamed over head bloody low  scares hell out of you to . ive kept a eye out in the news but nothing ever tallys up with said event .


----------



## Miscellaneous (May 12, 2006)

Pawn said:
			
		

> I dont live near bristol but a couple of times this has happened near me  fighter planes have screamed over head bloody low  scares hell out of you to . ive kept a eye out in the news but nothing ever tallys up with said event .



I had a chinook hover 5 ft above the roof of my old office once, I actually hid under the desk until they decided that they were going to land.  

Bastard Marines/Squaddies *hides from other half*


----------



## Isambard (May 12, 2006)

With Branson yes Munkee but I ALWAYS though Alan Sugar was a nasty piece of work.

You are not wrong on Edmonds either though, don't doubt yourself. He always was a capitalist bastard. Didn't he lose a fortune in some dodgy share deal or something a few years back?


----------



## paolo (May 12, 2006)

A bit more detail for those interested...

Concorde was making a very good profit for BA up until September 11th. But they were still committed to running it until 2012 (if I remember rightly) and started to be very tactical with which ones they would use to keep a balanced number of airframe hours across their fleet of five (with 2 more 'unconverted' post accident, being used for spares).

The killer blow was: Air France Crash... AF sales never recovered after that. AF pulls out. Airbus withdraws support for aircraft (effectively - by upping the cost to BA massively). With no support organisation (Airbus would not release technical details to another supplier) the aircraft could not get a type certificate, and thus could not fly passengers commercially. BA tried two rescue plans - a joint service with American Airlines, and a heritage flight operation for airshows and state occasions. Branson's plan was irrelevent because Airbus explicitly said they wouldn't support the airfcraft with any other airlines.

Although BA and AF were the only airlines to operate concorde, it did briefly run under "dual livery" with Braniff and with Singapore Airlines. Something like 130 concordes were originally ordered by a variety of airlines, but they all cancelled after the project was delayed and the 747 was launched.

Noise and pollution factors were very big concerns when the aircraft was launched, with a prolonged period where it could not be flown into NYC one of the few US destinations within fuel range. The objections were eventually overcome, and with the limited number of aircraft that were actually delivered, Concorde largely fell off the map in terms of environmental concern.

The final flight was to Filton, the British birthplace of Concorde.

Concorde lines up for the final time at Heathrow


----------



## djbombscare (May 12, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> I had a chinook hover 5 ft above the roof of my old office once, I actually hid under the desk until they decided that they were going to land.
> 
> Bastard Marines/Squaddies *hides from other half*



We had the copper chopper doing that the other night. Fizz was having a bath in the bathroom and I was busting for a wee. And she had the door locked. I know I thought. I'll just pop out in the garden its only a wee after all. . .


So down I stagger doing all I can to not let anything escape. And make it otu the door.

Just as the copper chopper arrives. 

I look up and its decided for the next five minutes our garden is it waypoint. Hover hover hover.

I looked at the grass, checked out the weeds, wandered around feeling like I was criminal in me own fecking garden. And still it stayed. 

I gave up and went in again, thought I'd have to go in the sink. But Fizz was out the bath by then luckilly enough as I dont think I'd have had the time to empty the sink of washing up.


----------



## djbombscare (May 12, 2006)

paolo999 said:
			
		

> A bit more detail for those interested...
> 
> Concorde was making a very good profit for BA up until September 11th. But they were still committed to running it until 2012 (if I remember rightly) and started to be very tactical with which ones they would use to keep a balanced number of airframe hours across their fleet of five (with 2 more 'unconverted' post accident, being used for spares).
> 
> ...




Wicked stuff 

I gotta say in that pic I think it looks sad


----------



## Dru (May 12, 2006)

I was in the spotlight with the Avon and Somerset police chopper, a few winters back.

I was keeping warm at home with a Parkray stove, and dead timber harvested from the Downs. There was a nice big lump of fallen hawthorn, over towards Stoke Bishop, and I went over there one cold and frosty night, with my bush saw, and set to work

There was some police activity going on over in Sneyd Park. Presumably someone had been seen looking insufficiently rich, or something.

The chopper arrived in the neighbourhood, and presumably switched on the infra-red camera.

After a good half-hour's sawing, I must have leapt out at them on the screen.

Next thing you know, the spotlight was shining down on me. It was very bright, I must say.

I gave them a cheery wave. They decided I was relatively harmless, and went on their way. And I went home to a real fire.


----------



## Miscellaneous (May 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> We had the copper chopper doing that the other night. Fizz was having a bath in the bathroom and I was busting for a wee. And she had the door locked. I know I thought. I'll just pop out in the garden its only a wee after all. . .
> 
> 
> So down I stagger doing all I can to not let anything escape. And make it otu the door.
> ...




  You poor poor darling.  It seems that the OB have found a true criminal at last.


----------



## joffle (May 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Its the first wave of a surprise attack from the Wales Forum!




so you spotted my reconnaisannce did you!! mwhahah, be afraid you bristols


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

We have been trained in Libyan terrorists camp by Colonal 'The Taffy 'Gadaffi .


----------



## djbombscare (May 12, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> You poor poor darling.  It seems that the OB have found a true criminal at last.




I think Devon and Cornwall must have sent my picture and prints up  

I was comtemplatinmg opening up on em and seeing if I could hit the copter with the stream, but thought knowing my luck,  I'd get arrested for a concealed weapon or something.


----------



## Miscellaneous (May 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I think Devon and Cornwall must have sent my picture and prints up
> 
> I was comtemplatinmg opening up on em and seeing if I could hit the copter with the stream, but thought knowing my luck,  I'd get arrested for a concealed weapon or something.



I bet A&S have you on their prom noms list!

You'd probably get a FPN for pissing in their direction or assualt Police.


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

Launching operation Yokelbash phase one... I'm going in.....
[cue dambusters music]


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

Where's my backup?!!
Oh shit.
[legs it back over the bridge]


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

Don't post pictures like that.

Poor bugger will be inundated with requests from this forum asking him if he can  fly them to Paris.


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Don't post pictures like that.
> 
> Poor bugger will be inundated with requests from this forum asking him if he can  fly them to Paris.



Sort of deserves a bit of flak, doesn't he?


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

Surely we should be having this conversation on home turf?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Surely we should be having this conversation on home turf?



My Great great grandfather was from Wells, so I claim duel forum nationallity


----------



## munkeeunit (May 14, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Launching operation Yokelbash phase one... I'm going in.....
> [cue dambusters music]



All Bristol / South Westerners should be aware that Llantwit reminds under Bristol 'supervision' following being shot down with power jet water pistols. 

We are providing him with an internet connection, in line the the U75 Geneva Conventions, and are negotiating for his release via a third party despite ongoing provocation from the Welsh who, despite the above photographic evidence, and our 'sdupervisory' holding of Llantwit, insist that our claims of bombings raids over Bristol are a case of 'paranoia'.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=162313


----------



## llantwit (May 14, 2006)

If yer not gonna let me go, then at least give me my floppy-ear hat and goggles back. Are you people ANIMALS or what?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 14, 2006)

They remain in the tumble dryer, and will then be examined as an item of welsh technology.

You will have your personal effects returned upon your release.

Do you promise to invade London next or not?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 14, 2006)

The following statement has now been made, and can be read in full on the Wales forum, who need the posts to get them within invasion distance of London  

Llantwit To Be Released - War With London Looms
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=162583


----------



## Sunspots (May 17, 2006)

_*bump*_

On the subject of unusual jet planes over Bristol, apparently the world's biggest passenger aircraft will be flying over tomorrow lunchtime (Thursday).

(-This is 'weather permitting' though, and the forecast is for rain and cloud, so it might not actually happen.)


----------



## Dru (May 18, 2006)

Ooooooh. I saw it. I was down by the Cumberland Basin, on my morning bike ride. I whipped out my cheap go-everywhere digital camera, and

It didn't work.

Damn cheap digital camera.

So here's the flypast in haiku form.

_It flew slowly by;
A grey plane in a grey sky
And a faint rumble​_.


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2006)

I heard the sound of engines. Looked up saw clouds and went back into the office and made a BIG paper aeroplane.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 18, 2006)

I heard it, but it sounded like it's engines were really struggling, and as if there was more than a few loose spanners rattling around. 

I half feared it was about to drop out of sky.


----------

